# HOBBY KING $20 lipos



## mason34

anyone ever used these do they work well and last 19.99 for a hard case 30c 5000mah batt is pretty tempting but it seems to good to be true????


----------



## ta_man

mason34 said:


> anyone ever used these do they work well and last 19.99 for a hard case 30c 5000mah batt is pretty tempting but it seems to good to be true????


I don't see a 30C 2S 5000 for $20, but they have a 20C with a 30C burst rate for that price. If this is the one you are asking about:
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14976
...the answer is they are not too good to be true. I have one of these and it works fine in the proper application. I use it for indoor truck offroad and outdoor off-road racing in 1/10th scales. I'd say for any brushless 8.5 turns or higher it would be perfect. If you are going to a lower wind, I'd recommend the 5200s 30C or 40C. They are only a little bit more but are awesome batteries. Make sure the 5200s will fit in your car - the wire comes out the end and it is 8 guage. I have 3 of these. If the wires came out the top of the pack like on the 20C 5000, that is all I would own. But because the wires come out the end, they only fit in one car: my slash.


----------



## mason34

Thanks Im going to run one in a losi jrxs type r that i have a battery pod on the left side this a oval super late model for indoor carpet I just didnt wanna get takin they are really in expensive


----------



## buglite97

I have 4 soft pack 5000 20c's and work great in my losi sc's. Only running 17.5 stock class though, but could run 2 heats on one charge outdoor dirt.


----------



## racin17

has anyone run any of their brushless motors? they have 13.5 for 30$?


----------



## brettweir78

I have a ton of batteries from hobbyking. No problems with any. Shipping can be expensive. Might be good to split shipping with a buddy.


----------



## ta_man

brettweir78 said:


> I have a ton of batteries from hobbyking. No problems with any. Shipping can be expensive. Might be good to split shipping with a buddy.


They have a U.S. warehouse now and lots of thing are available from there. They also have a one cent ($0.01) shipping deal for purchases over $100 from the U.S. warehouse to U.S destinations.


----------



## smoothie

I have been using HobbyKing batteries for years in my helicopter and never have any problems with them. I love the fact that they have a US Distributorship now. Gives me a little more piece of mind if I have a problem.


----------



## MDek83

I have 2 hobby king batteries and they work great. I also found some batteries at www.hobbypartz.com Gens ace LIPO 5000mAh 40C 7.4V lipo hard case battery pack for 35.00. They ship faster and are the exact same size as the Hobby People batteries.


----------



## nitrolegend

I have raced the batterys and the EZRUN speed controls and motor combos with no problems. The price is great and i order my stuff from hobbypartz.com everythings shipped for free.


----------



## RPM

MDek83 said:


> I have 2 hobby king batteries and they work great. I also found some batteries at www.hobbypartz.com Gens ace LIPO 5000mAh 40C 7.4V lipo hard case battery pack for 35.00. * They ship faster and are the exact same size as the Hobby People batteries.*



Come from the same factory..LOL!


----------



## racin17

has anyone used or know of any one that has used any of the chargers from hobby king? they are really low priced, i have my reservations..... i am sure others have the same question....


----------



## slots

I'm running HK batteries (two in series), ESC (150A) and motor (Turnigy) in my 1/8 scale dirt oval car. Have about 6 weeks of running with no drop off in performance. The Tekins and Castles aren't leaving me behind.

I'm also curious about their 1/10 motors, hard to compare using the KV ratings. Last time I looked only one specifically stated it had a sintered rotor.


----------



## smoeke

racin17 said:


> has anyone used or know of any one that has used any of the chargers from hobby king? they are really low priced, i have my reservations..... i am sure others have the same question....


turnigy lipos from HK are really nice.


----------



## guver

*20 C hardpack 2sx5.0*

I have tested these and for the money they are pretty good. They are nice and light,small, and nicely put together. They should be considered 12C MAX (at 140 deg F)


----------



## guver

racin17 said:


> has anyone used or know of any one that has used any of the chargers from hobby king? they are really low priced, i have my reservations..... i am sure others have the same question....


I've used the early accucel 6 and the late one. No problems with either one.


----------



## eri3f0g

Being "recently back" into RC's I can't believe how good we have it now. I ALWAYS spent good money on my nimh.. GP33's and IB38's back in my day. I easily spent $65 a pack and sometimes quite a bit more. That and I usually had between 8-10 of them to get me through a day with multiple classes.

Yesterday at the track I brought (all new) a turnigy 5000mah 30-40c hardcase, a turnigy 5200mah 30-40c hardcase, a gens ace 5000mah 40+c, and a promatch 6200mah 60C. I never even charged the promatch as i was new to the truck and the track. I didn't have the tires or setup going well enough to put the power of the 10.5 down. I will say though, those turnigy batteries rocked! I ran for 40 minutes with a SC10, tekin 10.5, tekin RS. 

I don't know if that's normal or not, but for someone coming from the old days we got it GOOD now. I paid $57 shipped for the pair of turnigy batteries, I paid $35.70 for the gens ace, and I paid $65 for the promatch. 

Odd note though: Turnigy 5000mah battery states it can be charged at 4C where the 5200mah says 2C... interesting?

that's my .02 obviously I'm excited to see if the promatch really runs that much better but I need to tweak setup and tires to give any real input.


----------



## ta_man

eri3f0g said:


> Being "recently back" into RC's I can't believe how good we have it now. I ALWAYS spent good money on my nimh.. GP33's and IB38's back in my day. I easily spent $65 a pack and sometimes quite a bit more. That and I usually had between 8-10 of them to get me through a day with multiple classes.
> 
> Yesterday at the track I brought (all new) a turnigy 5000mah 30-40c hardcase, a turnigy 5200mah 30-40c hardcase, a gens ace 5000mah 40+c, and a promatch 6200mah 60C. I never even charged the promatch as i was new to the truck and the track. I didn't have the tires or setup going well enough to put the power of the 10.5 down. I will say though, those turnigy batteries rocked! I ran for 40 minutes with a SC10, tekin 10.5, tekin RS.
> 
> I don't know if that's normal or not, but for someone coming from the old days we got it GOOD now. I paid $57 shipped for the pair of turnigy batteries, I paid $35.70 for the gens ace, and I paid $65 for the promatch.
> 
> Odd note though: Turnigy 5000mah battery states it can be charged at 4C where the 5200mah says 2C... interesting?
> 
> that's my .02 obviously I'm excited to see if the promatch really runs that much better but I need to tweak setup and tires to give any real input.


If you ran for 40 minutes on one battery, that has to be on an off-road track, not an oval. Even assuming the battery was full, that's an average amp draw of 7.5 amps (on a 5000 pack). I would not expect you to see much difference between any of those packs running off-road and pulling an average of 7.5 amps.

I run open mod sprint on a big dirt oval and average 30+ amps in a 5 minute run with a Mamba Max and Castle 6900 motor. At that level of current draw you will see some differences between packs. But probably not off-road with a 10.5.


----------



## RPM

nitrolegend said:


> I have raced the batterys and the EZRUN speed controls and motor combos with no problems. The price is great and i order my stuff from hobbypartz.com everythings shipped for free.


I would be careful with ordering anything from Hobbypartz.com.

I'm just saying...buyer beware!


----------



## eri3f0g

ta man: you are correct. It was offroad and I was just getting used to my first time around a new track with a SC10. Never drove the track and never drove short course. I was taking it easy obviously and learning how to fly the kite they call short course trucks.


----------



## caalvord

I have been using gens ace 5000 mah 40c packs in 17.5 NASCAR, latemodel, spec sc, open 4x4sc for over a year and have 12 packs and all going super strong last order of 5 packs I got a bad pack and I called them 2 days later had another pack at my door. I also use the Thunder AC6 chargers I have 2 and use almost daily for last 2 years with no problems at they are the exact charger that hpi and ofna use and sell for $200 more my buddy has the hpi one and even the firmware numbers Are the same


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

eri3f0g said:


> Being "recently back" into RC's I can't believe how good we have it now. I ALWAYS spent good money on my nimh.. GP33's and IB38's back in my day. I easily spent $65 a pack and sometimes quite a bit more. That and I usually had between 8-10 of them to get me through a day with multiple classes.
> 
> Yesterday at the track I brought (all new) a turnigy 5000mah 30-40c hardcase, a turnigy 5200mah 30-40c hardcase, a gens ace 5000mah 40+c, and a promatch 6200mah 60C. I never even charged the promatch as i was new to the truck and the track. I didn't have the tires or setup going well enough to put the power of the 10.5 down. I will say though, those turnigy batteries rocked! I ran for 40 minutes with a SC10, tekin 10.5, tekin RS.
> 
> I don't know if that's normal or not, but for someone coming from the old days we got it GOOD now. I paid $57 shipped for the pair of turnigy batteries, I paid $35.70 for the gens ace, and I paid $65 for the promatch.
> 
> Odd note though: Turnigy 5000mah battery states it can be charged at 4C where the 5200mah says 2C... interesting?
> 
> that's my .02 obviously I'm excited to see if the promatch really runs that much better but I need to tweak setup and tires to give any real input.


EXACTLY!! Even a cheap lipo is better than the NiMh we used to run with..Hell i started on 1400 scr Nicad back in 90'..Back when running stock you had to gear for runtime and HOPED you would make 4 min.!!!!


----------



## JJohnston

RPM said:


> I would be careful with ordering anything from Hobbypartz.com.
> 
> I'm just saying...buyer beware!


11 orders now and all has been perfect for me :thumbsup:


----------



## eri3f0g

first and only order was perfect. Placed another order Friday, got tracking and says will be at my door tuesday. I'll update then.


----------



## RPM

JJohnston said:


> 11 orders now and all has been perfect for me :thumbsup:


Not HobbyKing.com but HobbypartZ.com


----------



## donhoejr

Weve been running the batterys and the charger for almost a year now and have had no problems at all. (Turnigy) . my stock 2wd brushed motor slash runs for about20 to 25 mins of hard running. My sons vxl 4x4 slash will run for about 35 to 40 before the low volts shut off kicks in.He runs his way harder and faster than I do. Im very happy with the four batterys and charger I bought from them along wiith the 2.4g controllers. Oh my are 5000ma 7.4 v 20 to 30 c lipos.Just order a new esc so well see how it works.


----------



## RPM

donhoejr said:


> Weve been running the batterys and the charger for almost a year now and have had no problems at all. (Turnigy) . my stock 2wd brushed motor slash runs for about20 to 25 mins of hard running. My sons vxl 4x4 slash will run for about 35 to 40 before the low volts shut off kicks in.He runs his way harder and faster than I do. Im very happy with the four batterys and charger I bought from them along wiith the 2.4g controllers. Oh my are 5000ma 7.4 v 20 to 30 c lipos.Just order a new esc so well see how it works.



Turnigy R/C stuff is the best!

I have two Accucell chargers and I like them better then the more expensive lipo chargers.
You can even calibrate the Turnigy charger.

From pit towels to car stands there prices are incredible.

I didn't try Trunigy batteries yet but so far good stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## tmaxx4life

i have bought zippys and turnigys from hobby king and never had an issue at all just make sure its from usa warehouse when u purchase other wise it could be a long wait lol


----------



## fstbuik454

I don't know whats wrong with me, I recently bought 2 Turnigy 4.0 hard packs and they both crapped out. I opened one up and there is a loose connection but the other I'm not sure about. I tried to use it during a race last Saturday, car turned on like normal then shut off and now has no voltage output. I might try a Gens Ace, I see a few people using those.


----------



## stooped monkey

*hobbypartz.com are better*

You will not go wrong with Gens Ace lipos. i have 6 packs, (4) 5000 40c,(2)1550 25c, the 5000 are used brushed and brushless by my son,outdoor dirt and indoor carpet. 1550 are losi mini late brushless. they are charger on 2 ice's and balanced once a week. i have used venom,turnigy,and some cheap china brand.(don't say it) they are not all the same company. Gens Ace has all these beat.. the price, shipping and service from Hobbypartz.com blows Hobbyking away. and far as hobbyking having a U.S. warehouse, they don't have it stocked with most of the items on their site. and Hobbypartz shipping is free and you can get special deals if you visit the site somedays...:thumbsup:


----------



## stooped monkey

*Hobbypartz.com are better*

You will not go wrong with Gens Ace lipos. i have 6 packs, (4) 5000 40c,(2)1550 25c, the 5000 are used brushed and brushless by my son,outdoor dirt and indoor carpet. 1550 are losi mini late brushless. they are charger on 2 ice's and balanced once a week. i have used venom,turnigy,and some cheap china brand.(don't say it) they are not all the same company. Gens Ace has all these beat.. the price, shipping and service from Hobbypartz.com blows Hobbyking away. and far as Hobbyking having a U.S. warehouse, they don't have it stocked with most of the items on their site. and Hobbypartz shipping is free and you can get special deals if you visit the site somedays...:thumbsup:


----------



## BSRBOY

Agreed. I have a 30C / 4000 mAH Gens ACE pack and so far it's good. Compared to a 35C / 3800 mAH IP pack I can't tell the difference.


----------



## highster

eri3f0g said:


> Being "recently back" into RC's I can't believe how good we have it now. I ALWAYS spent good money on my nimh.. GP33's and IB38's back in my day. I easily spent $65 a pack and sometimes quite a bit more. That and I usually had between 8-10 of them to get me through a day with multiple classes.
> 
> Yesterday at the track I brought (all new) a turnigy 5000mah 30-40c hardcase, a turnigy 5200mah 30-40c hardcase, a gens ace 5000mah 40+c, and a promatch 6200mah 60C. I never even charged the promatch as i was new to the truck and the track. I didn't have the tires or setup going well enough to put the power of the 10.5 down. I will say though, those turnigy batteries rocked! I ran for 40 minutes with a SC10, tekin 10.5, tekin RS.
> 
> I don't know if that's normal or not, but for someone coming from the old days we got it GOOD now. I paid $57 shipped for the pair of turnigy batteries, I paid $35.70 for the gens ace, and I paid $65 for the promatch.
> 
> Odd note though: Turnigy 5000mah battery states it can be charged at 4C where the 5200mah says 2C... interesting?
> 
> that's my .02 obviously I'm excited to see if the promatch really runs that much better but I need to tweak setup and tires to give any real input.


Being in the same boat of "recently back" I couldnt agree more. I ran into an old RC buddy at the flea market last Sunday, and he gave a few web sites to check out. I'm in total amazement at the prices.


----------



## highster

RPM said:


> I would be careful with ordering anything from Hobbypartz.com.
> 
> I'm just saying...buyer beware!





RPM said:


> Not HobbyKing.com but HobbypartZ.com


Can I ask Why?

I have a buddy thats been buying from them for over 6 months now without any issue. Maybe he has just been lucky.

I was just about to place a $300.00+ order, now I'm a bit scared.


----------



## brettweir78

I have had nothing but good dealings with both hobbyking and hobbypartz. The good thing about hobbypartz is free shipping and the parts arrive much faster.


----------



## suckfish

buy in confidence we have been using there batteries with no problems..


----------



## CANTSEA

*Longtime*

PURCHASED A WATT METER FROM HOBBYKING-TOOK 6 WEEKS ON A DEAL WITH FREE SHIP PLUS THEY HAVE ALOT OF GIZMOS FOR YOU ELECTRONIC FREAKS:freak: AT CHEAP PRICES-ALSO GOT A NEW BRUSHLESS MOTOR DYNO FOR 30 BUCKS :freak:THAT I INCORPORATE W/OTHER INFO ON MOTOR PERFORMANCE-

GEN BATTERIES I USE TO OPERATE DYNO-2S 4000 FROM HOBBYPARTZ-TOOK 3WEEKS TO GET AND THIS WAS DURING HOLIDAYS-NOT BAD

I THINK YOU CAN TRUST BOTH COMPANIES AS THESE COMPANIES ARE BIG,MOSTLY ASIAN PRODUCTS-CHEAPER LABOR ,BUT FOR THE PRICE THE PRODUCTS ARE GREAT AT BOTH PLACES-TRY GOING TO RADIOSHACK TO GET A INDUCTANCE METER OR VOLTAGE/AMP METER AND COMPAIR..

THE ONLY THING I WOULD BE CAUTIOUS ABOUT IS ON BIG $ ORDERS AND WARRANTY INFO-IF IT BREAKS ,-HOW LONG AND WHERE TO SEND IT -JAPAN WILL TAKE ALONG TIME DUE TO ISSUES IN SOME AREAS-CHINA AND CUSTOMS 3-6 WEEKS AND POSSIBLE DAMAGE IF LARGE ITEM SENDING.

TRY TO STAY IN US IF POSSIBLE--!


----------

